# winter woodland crows



## crowbusta6 (Dec 12, 2005)

ive been hunting winter crows up in michigan in the woods on the edge of a cow field, i have been getting about 10-15 crows out there with my lohman hand call, but they wont come in... i have some tall trees behind me and right when i turn my head i happen to end up turning to about 3-4 crows in that tree then they give the sharp caww caww caww and i dont see another for the rest of the night..i have no decoys or e caller but there are multiple field s behind the cow farm
do u think i could call them infrom the fields about 300 yards back or not?any ideas would be appreciated thanks
:beer:


----------

